# Liszt's Faust Symphony



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

If you aren't familiar with this piece, it's amazing:

Liszt's Faust Symphony


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree that this symphony is a masterpiece. In my opinion, few composers can rival Liszt's gift for extenseive melodic development over the course of such lengthy and complex structures. 

That said I find the programmatic interpretations of the symphony more trouble than they are worth. I also see the choir at the end as a pointless addition. I feel sort of bad for the choir who has to sit around for 70 minutes and then sing for about 3. That's probably why this piece isn't performed live very often (or maybe it is and I'm just going to the wrong concert venues?)


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think that wait is any different from the 70-minute wait for the choir's entry in Mahler 2. I know in that piece they sing for longer, but it's still a long wait.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> I don't think that wait is any different from the 70-minute wait for the choir's entry in Mahler 2. I know in that piece they sing for longer, but it's still a long wait.


I know, right! The one that really bothers me is Mahler #3. There the choir sings for 4 minutes in a 100 minute symphony. Holst's _Planets_ is a bit weird as well. What choir wants to show up for a whole concert just to hum quietly during the last movement? Last time I saw that live, they played a recorded backing-track of the choir part!! I am actually being serious, imbalanced use of forces does bother me. But I realise I've derailed the thread after one post. Sorry.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Winterreisender said:


> I know, right! The one that really bothers me is Mahler #3. There the choir sings for 4 minutes in a 100 minute symphony. Holst's _Planets_ is a bit weird as well. What choir wants to show up for a whole concert just to hum quietly during the last movement? Last time I saw that live, they played a recorded backing-track of the choir part!! I am actually being serious, imbalanced use of forces does bother me. But I realise I've derailed the thread after one post. Sorry.


Doesn't matter all that much because it was discussed recently. Also It's a symphonic poem and the version to get is Beecham's.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with Moody. I had Solti's version, and I could't stand listening to it, because it seemed like it was lashing out all over the place. Someone here recommended the Beecham an I ordered it and it was like night and day. Amazing how a conductor can take a piece that sounds like a random mess in someone else's hands and totally organize it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Some good performances: Bernstein with the NY Philharmonic and Boston Symphony.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Good performance, good sound.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

moody said:


> Also It's a symphonic poem and the version to get is Beecham's.


Maybe. But I think Horenstein is even better. His genius at negotiating the leviathan symphonic structures of Mahler and Bruckner makes him an ideal conductor for the Faust Symphony.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 34180
> 
> 
> Good performance, good sound.


Cool cover too.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

The faust symphony is not that great to me,his piano concertos sounds way better than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I grabbed the Muti and never looked back. Friend played a tiny bit of the Bernstein once for me, but I didn't prefer it to the Muti.

A top 10 symphony for me, for sure.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

revdrdave said:


> Maybe. But I think Horenstein is even better. His genius at negotiating the leviathan symphonic structures of Mahler and Bruckner makes him an ideal conductor for the Faust Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 34279


I have the higheat regard for Horrenstein but Beecham is nigh perfect,incidentally the recording has been remastered.


----------

